# Krystal, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The sweaters are stunning! They look so darling on Gia and Jade! I love the color you chose. We can't thank you enough for thinking of us. 

The packaging was so nice! Everything was just perfect!! xxxx

The little bows came off during shipment, but no worries, I used a small pin. 





























Jade wasn't a happy camper. She doesn't like anything pulled over her head. :lol:




























Thanks again, Krystal!! You are so very kind!! :daisy: We absolutely love them!!! You're so talented!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Gia and Jade look so adorable in the sweaters Krystal made for them!!! The sweaters are just lovely and the color looks so pretty!! Krystal you are very talented and kind!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh what adorable little sweaters and Jade and Gia make them even look better. Krystal does good work.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness I love those sweaters. Krystal, where did you get them? Jade is especially adorable.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

those sweaters look so cute on Gia and Jade !!! I love the little bows on them too with the rhinestones in the middle. so pretty . 

Krystal , you are so talented !!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

elaina said:


> those sweaters look so cute on Gia and Jade !!! I love the little bows on them too with the rhinestones in the middle. so pretty .
> 
> Krystal , you are so talented !!!


Oh my goodness Krystal, if you made them that is so awesome!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

wow Krystal, really!! Love them!!!! You are so awesome.
Does it take a lot of time to finish one of these?

Winter is already here for us, it's been cold and rainy since a week, I remember you were considering selling them and I would love to order some but I would feel really bad if you take a lot of time to make one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Seriously cute! Both of them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Those sweaters are gorgeous and the models are just adorable!! Krystal you are so talented. I am looking forward to it getting colder so Jaxx can wear his sweater again.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness Krystal, if you made them that is so awesome!


Yes, I knitted these. Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahh my phone is dying and I'm on vacay. I'll answer everyone when I get it charged. The sweaters look so cute on them T!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Krystal, what a fantastic job!! Those sweaters are to die for!!! Gia and Jade are very lucky girls.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Gia and Jade look so adorable in the sweaters Krystal made for them!!! The sweaters are just lovely and the color looks so pretty!! Krystal you are very talented and kind!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Kathy!!  The sweaters are absolutely darling!! Krystal did a magnificent job on them!! And they fit.  I'm very happy with them, and so thankful to Krystal for her generosity and kindness! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Oh what adorable little sweaters and Jade and Gia make them even look better. Krystal does good work.


Thank you so much, Evelyn!  You always have the sweetest comments. xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness I love those sweaters. Krystal, where did you get them? Jade is especially adorable.


Thank you so much, Lynda!  The sweaters are beautiful, and Krystal did such a great job on them! The fit is just perfect! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> those sweaters look so cute on Gia and Jade !!! I love the little bows on them too with the rhinestones in the middle. so pretty .
> 
> Krystal , you are so talented !!!


Thank you so much, Elaine!  I love the little sweaters! The little bows with rhinestones are so adorable! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness Krystal, if you made them that is so awesome!


Isn't she talented!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thank you so much, Michelle!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Seriously cute! Both of them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Kimberly!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Those sweaters are gorgeous and the models are just adorable!! Krystal you are so talented. I am looking forward to it getting colder so Jaxx can wear his sweater again.


Thank you so much, Amy!  I was so excited to get them! Krystal is a sweetheart and very talented! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahh my phone is dying and I'm on vacay. I'll answer everyone when I get it charged. The sweaters look so cute on them T!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Enjoy your vacation! xxx Thank you so very much!! They are absolutely darling! I love them!! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Krystal, what a fantastic job!! Those sweaters are to die for!!! Gia and Jade are very lucky girls.


We are so thankful for Krystal's kindness!! The sweaters are beyond adorable, and Krystal did such a fabulous job at making them! xxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing sweaters! Just beautiful


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, I'm back! Haha. Me and Odie are out on the ocean and there aren't a lot of opportunities to charge my phone. 

Thank you so much for posting pics, T! I'm really glad that they fit. Sorry that the bows came off during shipping. I didn't attach them very well and forgot to mention that to you. I wasn't sure if you'd want them on there permanently or not. Anyway, I had fun making everything! I still can't believe how tiny they were. 



miuccias said:


> wow Krystal, really!! Love them!!!! You are so awesome.
> Does it take a lot of time to finish one of these?
> 
> Winter is already here for us, it's been cold and rainy since a week, I remember you were considering selling them and I would love to order some but I would feel really bad if you take a lot of time to make one.
> ...


I like making them! I think I've decided to sell Odie sized sweaters for $30 + shipping (and I can ship these fairly inexpensively because they lay flat). I haven't actually clocked it, but would guess that an Odie sized sweater (9 in neck) takes about 4 hours of constant knitting, but I do it over about a week or so. Just PM me if you'd like some and I'll let you know what info I need. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Okay, I'm back! Haha. Me and Odie are out on the ocean and there aren't a lot of opportunities to charge my phone.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting pics, T! I'm really glad that they fit. Sorry that the bows came off during shipping. I didn't attach them very well and forgot to mention that to you. I wasn't sure if you'd want them on there permanently or not. Anyway, I had fun making everything! I still can't believe how tiny they were.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi there, hun! I'd love to be on the ocean!! Lucky you!! xxxxx Hope you and Odie are having the time of your life. 

You're so very welcome! Thank YOU for making them for us.  That was very sweet of you! We absolutely adore them! Your talent is amazing. I would love to be able to do that. 

The fit is perfect!! Everything about them is perfect!! No worries on the bows. I used a little pin to put them on.  It works out great, because I don't want to mess up the stones on the bow when I need to wash them. So the decision to lightly tack them was perfect. Not only are you talented, also smart. 

Again, I thank you so very much! :daisy:


----------

